# Cacher l'icône Spotlight (Snow Leopard)



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Pour cacher l'icône de Spotlight de la barre des menus sous Snow Leopard il suffit de faire ceci :


1) Ouvrir le Terminal
2) Entrer ceci : cd /System/Library/CoreServices/
3) Puis : sudo mv Search.bundle/ Search2.bundle/
4) On vous demandera votre mot de passe d'administrateur (attention il faut obligatoirement en avoir un, j'en ai fait l'expérience je n'en avais pas et j'ai du en créer un) qu'il faudra taper à l'aveuglette.
5) Pour finir taper ceci dans le Terminal : killall SystemUIServer

Voilà l'icône à disparue :king:.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2009)

Merci Corentin,
Sous Leopard on pouvait le faire avec Onyx et depuis mon passage sous SL, cette icône m'énervée un peu. 

Ca vaux un coup de boule


----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2009)

excellent.
Ça va faire de la place.

Et, question idiote, si jamais on veut le remettre ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

sudo mv Search2.bundle/ Search.bundle/

.


----------



## wath68 (10 Décembre 2009)

en tapant la commande ci-dessus, ça m'enlève toutes les icônes à droite de la barre des menus.

Je n'arrive pas à remettre l'icône Spotlight, bizarre.

Edit : c'est bon, problème résolu après grosse frayeur (plus d'heure affichée, ni airport) avec Time Machine et Onyx.

Récupération de l'ancien Search.bundle, et affichage de l'icône Spotlight avec Onyx.





D'ailleurs, à ce propos, je crois comprendre que si l'on effectue la commande ci-dessus cela renomme le fichier Search.bundle en Search2.bundle, c'est ça ?

Je me suis un peu renseigné (mais malheureusement mon anglais n'est pas tip-top), et j'ai lu que cela risquerait peut-être de poser des problèmes lors de prochaines mises-à-jour.
Une histoire de programme d'installation qui ne va pas trouver le fichier Search.bundle (qui a été renommé) ... ou un truc dans le genre.

Donc méfiance.


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> en tapant la commande ci-dessus, ça m'enlève toutes les icônes à droite de la barre des menus.



j'ai eu le même problème... 

je venais d'installer SL, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de réinstaller SL.
mais j'ai fait un autre problème, j'ai du remettreléopard en "effacer et installer", puis de réinstaller SL.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Si Onyx permet de cacher désormais l'icône Spotlight, je vous conseille vivement d'utiliser cette méthode.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si Onyx permet de cacher désormais l'icône Spotlight, je vous conseille vivement d'utiliser cette méthode.



A priori Onyx dernière version 2.1b5 ne permets pas cela.



Rectificatif le DERNIERE version 2.1.1, le permets effectivement.....désolé pour ma gaffe précédente !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Tant mieux alors, j'utilisais cette option avec Onyx avant .


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tant mieux alors, j'utilisais cette option avec Onyx avant .



Moi aussi et c'est bien plus pratique que de gratouiller dans le Terminal.


----------

